# How do I adjust this old pocket door hardware?



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I may be wrong but it looks like the screw devise is sitting at an angle and the further it is screwed out the further down that end of the door would go. Is that correct? Is the screw devise part of the rollers?


----------



## ddavissn (Aug 11, 2011)

No, the screw is not angled. It just goes "in & out" straight. That hanging clip snaps onto a piece on the top of the door (one in front, one in back). This is part of the roller...it's all one piece/mechanism. So it seems like the more you screw that clip out, the further away the roller will be from the edge of the door. It's not a simple "higher & lower" system, that's what's so confusing to me. When that clip is on, it lays flat on top of the door. I'm wondering if the further the screw is out (consequently the further the roller is from each edge), if that creates a pull that lifts the door up higher. I hope I'm making myself clear.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

ddavissn said:


> No, the screw is not angled. It just goes "in & out" straight. That hanging clip snaps onto a piece on the top of the door (one in front, one in back). This is part of the roller...it's all one piece/mechanism. So it seems like the more you screw that clip out, the further away the roller will be from the edge of the door. It's not a simple "higher & lower" system, that's what's so confusing to me. When that clip is on, it lays flat on top of the door. I'm wondering if the further the screw is out (consequently the further the roller is from each edge), if that creates a pull that lifts the door up higher. I hope I'm making myself clear.


That is what I was thinking but didn't know how to explain it. It is worth a try.


----------



## roundround (Jun 1, 2015)

*adjusting pocket door hardware*

From what I have been able to discern with my 6 pocket doors of the exact same type, the unit lowers as you turn the screw cw and raises as you turn it ccw. If somehow, you have an extra left hand trolley and two bases that attach to the doors I could really use them to restore this 1920's house I am working on.


----------



## Provdam (May 3, 2021)

I have very similar hardware in my pocket doors but the "hanging piece" in the above picture does not hand down, it is loose but sitting on the lower hardware. I have tired to twist it with pointed vice grips, different sockets, etc. but here is not enough room to twist easily. I am wondering if anyone has seen a "key" to fit the piece, but is split in the middle and has two flanges on each side, or has an idea for what I could rig up to grab and twist it.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

This guy has what looks like the same one and says that is the height adjuster. 
Pocket Doors in an Old home. - YouTube


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

I just bought a 100 year old house with a pocket door and that exact hardware. The screw does, in fact make the adjustment. It can be hard to turn, but it does .


----------

